# angel kaufen im ausland



## raini08 (27. Dezember 2010)

ahoi alle angeler/in ich hab da mal ne frage KANN MAN SICH EINE ANGEL AUCH IM AUSLAND KAUFEN z.b in Polen. Die Angeln stammen aus der CS. oder PL. produktion. danke für eure hilfe euer raini 08:vik:#c#6


----------



## barschkönig (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Hy kannst du:q ich komm ja auch aus deiner Region und war schon oft in polnischen Angelläden. Ob das Zeug was taugt ist ne andere Frage|rolleyes


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

klar nur stimmt auch die qualität der ruten


----------



## Angler-Flo (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Hey, 

hört sich vllt. dumm an, ist aber so...
Wir haben bereits Zubehör und mein Kollege auch eine Rute in einem Angelladen in Polen gekauft. Zum Euro also bei der Umrechnung ist die Ware da ja geschenkt, aber für Polen ist des Zeug richtig teuer ... 

Wir waren auch etwas skeptisch, wegen der Qualität... ich muss sagen, wir sind wirklich sehr überrascht. Taugt echt das Zeug. 
Klar muss man etwas schauen, aber gute und schlechte Sachen gibt es überall ... auch bei uns


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Wieso sollte eine Rute von Shimano oder Daiwa in Polen eine andere Qualität haben?


----------



## barschkönig (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Manche Läden verkaufen keine Artikel von Shimano oder Daiwa, in Polen zumindest|rolleyes


----------



## angelpfeife (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte eine Rute von Shimano oder Daiwa in Polen eine andere Qualität haben?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Wird doch eh alles irgendwo in China, Malaysia oder wo auch immer gemacht.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte eine Rute von Shimano oder Daiwa in Polen eine andere Qualität haben?



Produziert Shimano oder Daiwa denn in Polen oder CS



raini08 schrieb:


> KANN MAN SICH EINE ANGEL AUCH IM AUSLAND KAUFEN  z.b in Polen. Die Angeln stammen aus der CS. oder PL.  produktion.



Der TE möchte ja Ruten aus oben genannter Produktion kaufen.

@TE, ich würde mir die Ruten genau anschauen, da Du keine Hersteller genannt hast, kann man Dir auch nur den Tipp geben, geanu hinzuschauen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Das hab ich überlesen @u-see fischer.


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Produziert Shimano oder Daiwa denn in Polen oder CS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es sind ruten die in deutschland unbekannt sind.ruten mit herkunft (europa/deutschland) also markenruten findet man selten in PL. (hab ich erfahren) #h#c


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Die Firma Jackson ist in Polen für besseres Gerät bekannt -nicht zu verwechseln mit der Marke in DE mit den albernen Gesicht.

Aber jeder Herstellen hat natürlich ein Niedrigpreissegment, bei den Umtauschkursen würde ich nur das obere Drittel Empfehlen .


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Manche Läden verkaufen keine Artikel von Shimano oder Daiwa, in Polen zumindest|rolleyes


ja das stimmt es geht ja auch nicht um irgendwelche markenruten sondern um ruten marke UNBEKANNT!!! 
der name dieser rute ist SEHR SCHWIERIG zu sprechen/schreiben , aber aus carbon ... ???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die Firma Jackson ist in Polen für besseres Gerät bekannt -nicht zu verwechseln mit der Marke in DE mit den albernen Gesicht.
> .



Die polnische Marke heisst ja auch Jaxon, und nicht Jackson..|rolleyes
Jackson ist eine Eigenmarke von Cebbra / Stollenwerk


----------



## angler1996 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

so einfach ist das mit Jackson glaube ich nicht, 
Selbst auf der Plat-Seite gibt es Jackson, keine Ahnung, wer die herstellt.
Gruß A.


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hy kannst du:q ich komm ja auch aus deiner Region und war schon oft in polnischen Angelläden. Ob das Zeug was taugt ist ne andere Frage|rolleyes



Hallo barschkönig WO gehst du in PL. einkaufen,in welchen Läden in welcher stadt??? Ich frage nur mal so wegen der 
orientierung, und ob du auch nach ruten schaust MARKE UNBEKANNT??? Und was weist du ÜBER rollen aus dem ausland,gleich welcher marke. danke für deine tips bis bald 
raini08#h#c:q#6


----------



## el-roberto (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

ne relativ gute marke aus polen ist KONGER. die haben zwar auch ne ganze menge müll aber einige ruten von denen sind gut und haben nen annehmbaren preis. hab ne barschspinne und ne grundrute von konger und die will ich nicht mehr missen. der onkel von meiner freundin hat in polen sein eigenes angelgeschäft und wenn wir dann auf der durchreise sind, gibts da immer satte rabatte. denk dran, dir auch ein paar salmo wobbler mitzunehmen die gibts da auch ohne rabatt zu echten schleuderpreisen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Robinson kommt glaube ich auch aus Polen. Ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

hallo,

was kostet die salmo wobbler in pl?!
wo kann ich sie am günstigsten bestellen?

danke


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl


Hallo Tommi-ENGEL danke für deinen link ECHT SUUUPER!!!!
aber leider kann ich KEIN WORT POLNISCH LEIDER .bis bald raini08#h#c#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



raini08 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi-ENGEL danke für deinen link ECHT SUUUPER!!!!
> aber leider kann ich KEIN WORT POLNISCH LEIDER .bis bald raini08#h#c#6


Ich bin einfach zu ehrlich..#q 
Du kannst die Seite auch auf englisch umstellen.
Ansonsten,verkaufe ich auch Salmo Wobbler. Allerdings zu normalen "deutschen" Preisen.|rolleyes


----------



## barschkönig (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



raini08 schrieb:


> Hallo barschkönig WO gehst du in PL. einkaufen,in welchen Läden in welcher stadt??? Ich frage nur mal so wegen der
> orientierung, und ob du auch nach ruten schaust MARKE UNBEKANNT??? Und was weist du ÜBER rollen aus dem ausland,gleich welcher marke. danke für deine tips bis bald
> raini08#h#c:q#6


 
Also Läden gibts da ja viele bei jedem Grenzübergang ist mindestens einer auf dem Markt und da geh ich auch manchmal mein Zeug holen. Ich hole da meistens Grundfutter, Blei und manchmal nen Kunstköder. Größere Sachen habe ich noch nicht in Polen gekauft. 

Rollen würde ich in Polen lieber nicht kaufen es sei denn die Marke ist dir bekannt aber Rollen ohne bekannte Marke, da würde ich vorsichtig sein. Kannst ja mal im polnischen Laden nach einer Rolle gucken und merkst dir den Namen der Rolle und googelst mal nach ihr dann kannst du dich ja immernoch entscheiden ob du die Rolle nimmst.

Die Läden die ich kenne sind beim Grenzübergang Bad Muskau, Forst und Guben.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

hallo,

ich kenne paar geschäfte in polen, die können es def. mit läden in deutschland mithalten und preislich ca. die hälfte! 

Gruß


----------



## barschkönig (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich kenne paar geschäfte in polen, die können es def. mit läden in deutschland mithalten und preislich ca. die hälfte!
> 
> Gruß


 
Wo sind die?


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

z.b. in rybnik oder in krakau


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Also Läden gibts da ja viele bei jedem Grenzübergang ist mindestens einer auf dem Markt und da geh ich auch manchmal mein Zeug holen. Ich hole da meistens Grundfutter, Blei und manchmal nen Kunstköder. Größere Sachen habe ich noch nicht in Polen gekauft.
> 
> Rollen würde ich in Polen lieber nicht kaufen es sei denn die Marke ist dir bekannt aber Rollen ohne bekannte Marke, da würde ich vorsichtig sein. Kannst ja mal im polnischen Laden nach einer Rolle gucken und merkst dir den Namen der Rolle und googelst mal nach ihr dann kannst du dich ja immernoch entscheiden ob du die Rolle nimmst.
> 
> Die Läden die ich kenne sind beim Grenzübergang Bad Muskau, Forst und Guben.


die stände in bad-muskau kenn ich da kann man also ruten kaufen ... ??? ODER,bei rollen hab auch gehört das man da vorsichtig sein MUß !!! aber was ist mit schnur und hacken??? ich suche eine ausrüstung zum grundangeln ...
die preise in DE sind doch ganzschön gepfeffert !!!#h#6


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu ehrlich..#q
> Du kannst die Seite auch auf englisch umstellen.
> Ansonsten,verkaufe ich auch Salmo Wobbler. Allerdings zu normalen "deutschen" Preisen.|rolleyes


Hallo TOMMI und wie ist das mit deutsch ??? dies ist LEIDER AUCH DIE EINZIGE SPRACHE die ich KENNE. wie gesagt LEIDER ...  bis bald raini08#h#6#c


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

hallo raini,

eine grundausrüstung kann ich dir in d auch für 20 euro oder vielleicht günstiger besorgen! musst nicht für schlechtes gerät nach pl fahren!

gruß


----------



## barschkönig (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



raini08 schrieb:


> die stände in bad-muskau kenn ich da kann man also ruten kaufen ... ??? ODER,bei rollen hab auch gehört das man da vorsichtig sein MUß !!! aber was ist mit schnur und hacken??? ich suche eine ausrüstung zum grundangeln ...
> die preise in DE sind doch ganzschön gepfeffert !!!#h#6


 

Fertig gebebundene Haken kann man kaufen aber wegen Haken und Schnur bis nach Polen zu fahren lohnt sich auch nicht, du hast es ja noch weiter als ich das geht ganz schön in die Spritkosten da machst du am Ende nichts gut.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

gerade haken und schnur sollte man dort nicht kaufen bei der qualität!

gruß


----------



## raini08 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Fertig gebebundene Haken kann man kaufen aber wegen Haken und Schnur bis nach Polen zu fahren lohnt sich auch nicht, du hast es ja noch weiter als ich das geht ganz schön in die Spritkosten da machst du am Ende nichts gut.


Hallo barschkönig ich fahr ja nicht NUR wegen der angelausrüstung ... da gibt es noch VIEL MEHR. es lohnt sich 
in jedem fall für mich. bis bald raini08:vik:#6


----------



## Angler-Flo (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Ich selbst habe eine Schnur aus Polen gefischt und die war echt super. Ganz ehrlich ... Ich habe auch Erfahrung mit Ruten von Jaxon - die poln. Marke ... ist auch nicht verkehrt. Natürlich gibt es von jedem Hersteller Müll ... aber da findet man auch echt was, was taugt. 

Preislich leigt es ja in Polen auch im Oberen Bereich, allerdings den Slotti in Euro umgerechnet is es für uns so gut wie geschenkt.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*



raini08 schrieb:


> Hallo TOMMI und wie ist das mit deutsch ??? dies ist LEIDER AUCH DIE EINZIGE SPRACHE die ich KENNE. wie gesagt LEIDER ... bis bald raini08#h#6#c


 Deutsch kann der Tommi auch. Fishing-Mart geht nur auf polnisch oder englisch...


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angel kaufen im ausland*

Also ich kaufe fast mein gesamtes Anglerzeug in Ugarn ist das fast gleiche wie hier bei uns nur viel billig hab fast nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und da können auch alle gut Deutsch und sind sehr freundlich .
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen .


----------

